# [Solved] The resolvconf isn't in gentoo?

## reppk

I want to set both ipv4 and ipv6 dns for my pppoe.  The /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/40-dns.sh need to use /sbin/resolvconf command, but I can't find it in my system.

I tried:

```
# equery b resolvconf

 * Searching for resolvconf ... 

app-shells/bash-completion-2.5 (/usr/share/bash-completion/completions/resolvconf)
```

Does this mean there is no resolvconf command in gentoo?

If the answer is "YES," what can I do to set my resolv.conf?Last edited by reppk on Sat Apr 29, 2017 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

```
~ # equery belongs `which resolvconf`

 * Searching for /sbin/resolvconf ... 

net-dns/openresolv-3.9.0 (/sbin/resolvconf)
```

- John

----------

## reppk

Thank you very much!

----------

